
A Nazi Controversy Deep in the Solar System - laurex
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/05/ultima-thule-nasa-nazi/589693/
======
Zenst
Whilst the term was usurped by Nazi Germany, it predated it and for many -
would not associate it with Nazi Germany in any way and be oblivious of it's
usage until reading this.

Should we abandoned long standing words that have been usurped by evil people,
or be reclaiming them. For me, with this I'm with the later.

